# how to make your own snake hook (very easy!)



## Widowman10

I know it's been done before, but i posted this up for our local club to look at (mile high bug club), so i though i may as well post it here too in case anyone wanted to do this. 








hey everyone, i'm going to attempt to walk you through the process of making your own snake hook step-by-step. i tried to take pictures of everything as i went along so that it would be easy to see what i'm doing as i describe it. 

assuming that you have some basic tools, the total cost of the whole project was right around $5. not too bad.

here goes:





STEP 1:

gather your materials. you will need:

-any golf club (found at goodwill for <$3. just look for a grip you like. i like the cushy sticky ones. or green. cause i like green :mrgreen
-cheap mini paint roller (found anywhere for <$2)
-JB Weld (found anywhere, useful for tons of other home projects)
-something to hold stuff with (pliers or, as you'll see later, a vise works great)
-something to saw with (any hacksaw will work, i prefer to use a dremel tool for finer work)







STEP 2:

grab the golf club and secure it (you can put it in a vise, or hold it down with your hand/foot if using a hacksaw).







STEP 3:

saw the head off the golf club as close as you can to the actual head. the shaft of the club is hollow.







STEP 4:

repeat STEP 2 with the paint roller. 







STEP 5:

repeat STEP 3 with the paint roller. the shaft of the roller is solid, so it will take slightly more work. cut off as close as you can, as you need as much as possible to shove inside the end of the golf club.







STEP 6:

crack off the plastic pieces and take off all other extraneous parts.







STEP 7:

secure the cut off paint roller. here is where a vise is really helpful as you need this piece to be fairly stable. 







STEP 8:

make a beveled edge on the end of the hook. you want the bottom of the hook to be flat and the edge to go down to the ground. it will be much easier to scoop up a snake this way. 

now there are several ways to do this part. my favorite is with a bench grinder, but i realize most people don't own one (neither do i anymore...). so i used my dremel tool to take it down. make sure there are no sharp edges!







STEP 9:

grab a plate and a plastic knife or spoon. mix the JB Weld (about half and half).







STEP 10:

slather the hollow end of the golf club with some JB.







STEP 11:

make sure some gets down in there, and not just around the outside.







STEP 12:

slather the end, and sides, of the portion of the hook to be inserted into the golf club.







STEP 13:

insert head of hook into hollow end of golf club, and wipe up the mess that will squeeze out the sides, leaving just a little where they meet.







STEP 14:

hang off edge of table to dry and harden. should take about 24 hrs to be certain that it is ready for use.







closeup of where they meet.







STEP 15:

sand off extra weld (using sandpaper or dremel tool. or just leave it if you don't care!).







STEP 16:

GO HERPING!!!


----------



## Shrike

Two words:  Midwest Tongs.  Just kidding, thanks for the info.  The finished product looks nice!


----------



## Widowman10

freakin expensive though!! not $5...


----------



## sick4x4

yeah i was going to say, or just spend $5 bucks and save some time lol..... but a cleaver do it yourself tutorial...


----------

